# Coding For Multiple Injections



## dballard2004 (Oct 16, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office and we administer multiple injections (example, Kenalog and B12) in the same encounter, how would this be coded?

Would we code this as:

90772 X 2
J3420
J3301

or

90772
J3420
90772-59 (separate procedure)
J3301

What if a patient comes in and we give multiple injections of the same drug (i.e., Xolair)?

Could we code this as:

90772 
J2357
90772-76 (repeat procedure by physician)
J2357

or

90772 X 2
J2357

What is the correct way for both of these scenarios?  Thanks.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 16, 2008)

It doesn't happen too often like that but it does happen, and when it does we code it with the 90772 / 90772.59 and haven't ever had any issues on the billing/processing side of things. (and we make sure out linking in done also)


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 16, 2008)

We administer multiple injections in the same encounter for a Medicare patient of ours and we code 90772 and 90772-59 without problems.  (The patient brings their own medicine so we do not file a J code.)  I'm not entirely sure about your second question as I have not encountered that scenario.

Hope this information helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## ssteele (Oct 16, 2008)

We are a family practice and give multiple injections frequently. For Medicare we code 90772, 90772-76 and then the med hcpcs. For any other company besides medicare, we bill 90772 with the number of units and then the med codes.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone!  If I understand correctly here.....We can code 90772-59 for multiple injections of different drugs, and code 90772-76 for multiple injections of the same drug?  I am doing a training session with my providers and want to make sure that they have the correct info.


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 16, 2008)

I do not show -76 as a valid modifier for this code.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks so much!  I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## ssteele (Oct 17, 2008)

Kevin, this is the way WPS, the medicare carrier for Iowa will pay for multiple injection codes. It started Jan 1, 2008.


----------

